# netzwerk geschwindigkeit testen

## pieter_parker

habe 2 computer mit einer gbit verbindung und wuerde gerne testen wieviel mb/s moeglich sind 

mit welchem programm teste ich das am besten ?

:edit  :D 

mit netio geht das ganz prima, gibt es noch andere tools ?

```

netio -t 192.168.0.200

NETIO - Network Throughput Benchmark, Version 1.26

(C) 1997-2005 Kai Uwe Rommel

TCP connection established.

Packet size  1k bytes:  72753 KByte/s Tx,  73068 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  2k bytes:  75473 KByte/s Tx,  71051 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  4k bytes:  74827 KByte/s Tx,  74742 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  8k bytes:  70374 KByte/s Tx,  73990 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 16k bytes:  70992 KByte/s Tx,  75014 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 32k bytes:  74259 KByte/s Tx,  73080 KByte/s Rx.

Done.

```

```

netio -u 192.168.0.200

NETIO - Network Throughput Benchmark, Version 1.26

(C) 1997-2005 Kai Uwe Rommel

UDP connection established.

Packet size  1k bytes:  77493 KByte/s (0%) Tx,  77165 KByte/s (0%) Rx.

Packet size  2k bytes:  74471 KByte/s (0%) Tx,  74153 KByte/s (0%) Rx.

Packet size  4k bytes:  77857 KByte/s (0%) Tx,  77758 KByte/s (0%) Rx.

Packet size  8k bytes:  77148 KByte/s (1%) Tx,  77206 KByte/s (1%) Rx.

Packet size 16k bytes:  76213 KByte/s (2%) Tx,  76304 KByte/s (3%) Rx.

Packet size 32k bytes:  77128 KByte/s (2%) Tx,  76282 KByte/s (3%) Rx.

Done.

```

irgendwie fehlen da aber ein paar viele kbyte/s bis zu den 100mb/s

----------

## blu3bird

Wie genau ist die Verbindung aufgebaut? Wahrscheinlich hast Du irgendwo eine Komponente eingebaut die nicht so das wahre ist. Hast Du schonmal probiert die beiden PCs per Crossover-Kabel(>=cat6) direkt zu verbinden?

Es gibt noch netcat:

server

```
$ nc -l -p 3000 &>/dev/null
```

client

```
$ dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=100 | nc 10.136.137.52 3000

100+0 records in

100+0 records out

104857600 bytes (105 MB) copied, 8.67534 s, 12.1 MB/s

^C
```

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich die befehle so wie du sie geschrieben hast eingebe, kommt beim server keine meldung

und beim client

```

dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=100 | nc 192.168.0.200 3000

(UNKNOWN) [192.168.0.200] 3000 (?) : Connection refused

```

computer1 <-> gb switch <-> computer2

sind cat5 kabel, 2m lang jeweils

----------

## gabelhonz

iperf

----------

## pieter_parker

```

iperf -c 192.168.0.200

------------------------------------------------------------

Client connecting to 192.168.0.200, TCP port 5001

TCP window size: 16.0 KByte (default)

------------------------------------------------------------

[  3] local 192.168.0.7 port 33563 connected with 192.168.0.200 port 5001

[  3]  0.0-10.0 sec    764 MBytes    640 Mbits/sec

```

das es nicht exakt 1000 mbit/s sein werden ist schon klar

aber 640 mbit "nur" ist dann doch etwas zuwenig

bleibt nun die frage ob es an den kabel (cat5e), am switch (3com), an den netzwerkkarten (beides "Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)" laut lspci) oder an einer mischung aus allem liegt

----------

## gabelhonz

Back to Back probieren. NIC tauschen. Dann weist du es doch.

Am Kabel liegt es sehr warscheinlich nicht.

gruß

----------

## misterjack

640 Mbits/sec ist schon recht fix, hab hier nur 415 Mbits/sec.

Und warum es oft nicht schneller geht, steht hier: http://www.pc-professionell.de/tipps/netzwerke/article20061102029.aspx

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> iperf -c 192.168.0.200
> ...

 

Jede Komponente durchtesten, würde ich sagen, aber was erwartest Du denn als Ergebnis?

Achja, Was machen die beiden Rechner sonst noch?Sind es PCIe NICs? Hardware offloading, welches ordentlich funktioniert? Dann bleibt natürlich noch die Frage, ob die Treiber die Ursache sein könnten.

----------

## pieter_parker

90% oder mehr erwarte ich - also 900mbit/s oder mehr sollte schon drin sein finde ich

sind beides die mainboard netzwerkkarten die per pcie ueber die intel ich9 angebunden sind

sind einfach nur 2 test rechner die sonst nichts machenLast edited by pieter_parker on Wed Apr 16, 2008 6:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DarKRaveR

Selbst unter perfekten BEdingungen lassen sich kaum mehr als 90% schaffen, denn die Signalisierungsgeschwindigkeit kannst DU nicht annähernd als Transferrate erreichen. Rechnerisches Maximum liegt schon kaum über 90%.

Dazu kommt ja der Fakt, daß nicht die NEtzwerkkarte bei A die Daten produziert und auch bei B ne Datenverarbeitung stattfinden muß.

PCIe ist schonmal gut, sonst wäre das GBit/s sowieso reine Illusion.

Ich würde definitiv auch mal ohne Switch testen.

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

zur Info:

1800 Mbps RX/TX

schaffst du mit guten NICs oder LOMs ohne weitere Probleme.

Wobei du 900Mbps RX oder TX b2b mit iperf mit Sicherheit nicht schaffst.

Um deine LOM oder NIC ordentlich zuzublasen brauchst du schon mehrere Clients.

gruß

----------

## pieter_parker

1800 ?

mit einer karte sind doch maximal wenn ueberhaupt nur 1000 moeglich, oder

----------

## gabelhonz

RX/TX "Theoretisch" 2000Mbps.

Wenn du auf ungefähr 900Mbps RX und TX kommst ist es perfekt. Exakt 1000 zu bekommen geht nicht.

gruß

----------

## firefly

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> RX/TX "Theoretisch" 2000Mbps.
> 
> Wenn du auf ungefähr 900Mbps RX und TX kommst ist es perfekt. Exakt 1000 zu bekommen geht nicht.
> 
> gruß

 

man sollte noch anmerken, das hier der duplex Betrieb gemeint ist, sprich das gleichzeitige Senden und Empfangen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> RX/TX "Theoretisch" 2000Mbps.
> 
> Wenn du auf ungefähr 900Mbps RX und TX kommst ist es perfekt. Exakt 1000 zu bekommen geht nicht.
> 
> gruß

 

Nein auch thoeretisch ist dieser Wert (1000/2000) nicht erreichbar, selbst wenn er direkt Etherframes nehmen würde. (IFG, SFD sowei der restliche Ethernet Overhead machen dies einfach unmöglich - Das Maximum liegt bei c.a. 975 Mbps bei reinen Ethernetpaketen, ohne weiteres Tuning)

----------

## pieter_parker

( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5067886.html#5067886 )

auch wenn es ein paar start schwierigkeiten bei der installation bei mir gab, scheint mit dem realtek r8111c/r8168/r8169 (?treiber) ganz gut was durch die leitungen geschoben zuwerden

desktop

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

server

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

desktop pc ist client, server ist server

```

netio -t 192.168.0.20

NETIO - Network Throughput Benchmark, Version 1.26

(C) 1997-2005 Kai Uwe Rommel

TCP connection established.

Packet size  1k bytes:  75655 KByte/s Tx,  99475 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  2k bytes:  75621 KByte/s Tx,  100281 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  4k bytes:  76408 KByte/s Tx,  99917 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  8k bytes:  75917 KByte/s Tx,  101504 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 16k bytes:  75517 KByte/s Tx,  101397 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 32k bytes:  75875 KByte/s Tx,  102170 KByte/s Rx.

Done.

```

server pc ist client, desktop ist server

```

netio -t 192.168.0.10

NETIO - Network Throughput Benchmark, Version 1.26

(C) 1997-2005 Kai Uwe Rommel

TCP connection established.

Packet size  1k bytes:  104824 KByte/s Tx,  80224 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  2k bytes:  104302 KByte/s Tx,  78511 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  4k bytes:  104691 KByte/s Tx,  79360 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  8k bytes:  104832 KByte/s Tx,  79899 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 16k bytes:  104868 KByte/s Tx,  80059 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 32k bytes:  104663 KByte/s Tx,  79492 KByte/s Rx.

Done.

```

... kann es kaum erwarten 2 weitere von den realtek karten zuhaben und damit eine 2gbit verbindung zumachen  :)

:edit

```

iperf -c 192.168.0.20

------------------------------------------------------------

Client connecting to 192.168.0.20, TCP port 5001

TCP window size: 16.0 KByte (default)

------------------------------------------------------------

[  3] local 192.168.0.10 port 39561 connected with 192.168.0.20 port 5001

[  3]  0.0-10.0 sec    781 MBytes    655 Mbits/sec

```

```

iperf -c 192.168.0.10

------------------------------------------------------------

Client connecting to 192.168.0.10, TCP port 5001

TCP window size: 16.0 KByte (default)

------------------------------------------------------------

[  3] local 192.168.0.20 port 39472 connected with 192.168.0.10 port 5001

[  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  1.02 GBytes    872 Mbits/sec

```

----------

